# Manchester GC this Sunday 9 am



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2013)

hello all,

There is one space this Sunday for Â£20, if anyone fancies it, with me, Qwert and garyinderry.

I belive it is a very good course, and only Â£20 as a special deal.

First to reply wins.

Tories get a 2% discount.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 12, 2013)

would have been up for this but I have an interclub match on Sunday.


----------



## 6inchcup (Apr 12, 2013)

proper tough course and posh,this is were CLARKE and WESTWOOD played to earn their cards.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 12, 2013)

What standard? New back in and don't have a card as yet. Only a DeVere member. Last round was 10 days ago, 94 @ Turnberry Ailsa.

Manchester GC on list of local course I want to play.

Just don't want to embarrass myself!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 12, 2013)

huds1475 said:



			What standard? New back in and don't have a card as yet. Only a DeVere member. Last round was 10 days ago, 94 @ Turnberry Ailsa.

Manchester GC on list of local course I want to play.

Just don't want to embarrass myself!
		
Click to expand...

The course, or the players?

I dont know about the course, as haven't played it myself, but I believe it is very good, and also can be tough.

The players a 6, and two 9 h/cappers., but don't worry about that.

As long as you won't let us down by not turning up (as it is pre-paid, and if so, we would have to split it 3 ways, instead of 4), your more than welcome.

If game, Pm me with you moby no.


----------



## peterlav (Apr 12, 2013)

I'd love to have played, but working on call again this weekend. Haven't managed to swing a club since Royal Liverpool!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2013)

peterlav said:



			I'd love to have played, but working on call again this weekend. Haven't managed to swing a club since Royal Liverpool!
		
Click to expand...

Or didn't want to give me a chance to win my money back......... 

Pete, if you fancy a knock at lee park, give it a few weeks till the greens are tip top, then give me a shout.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2013)

i played rubbish last week. hoping for a better round come sunday!  should be a good day out!  hoping for the rain to wet the greens a touch.  i havnt been playing hard day greens well at all.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2013)

garyinderry said:



			i played rubbish last week. hoping for a better round come sunday!  should be a good day out!  hoping for the rain to wet the greens a touch.  i havnt been playing hard day greens well at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure the competition will spur you on gary. 3 of us within about 3 shots of each other.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 13, 2013)

should be a stern test LB !  you are always on your game. ive yet to play with qwerty but we are "rivals" this year. both starting on 8.8!  i smell some ding dong golf this summer.  by all accounts i have my work cut out! hes not called "steady dave" for no reason! 

straight to bed tomoro night after the golf or i will be in no shape !    


:lol:


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			The course, or the players?

I dont know about the course, as haven't played it myself, but I believe it is very good, and also can be tough.

The players a 6, and two 9 h/cappers., but don't worry about that.

As long as you won't let us down by not turning up (as it is pre-paid, and if so, we would have to split it 3 ways, instead of 4), your more than welcome.

If game, Pm me with you moby no.
		
Click to expand...

Still working, not much chance will be good for anything come SUnday am.

Thanks for the offer, really appreciated.

Gutted :|


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2013)

ok, still available, people.

Out most of the day. so liaise with qwerty.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			ok, still available, people.

Out most of the day. so liaise with qwerty.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:


Come on Folks, any takers....   This really is a great course and at Â£20 its a steal.
Easy to get to, just a few minutes from the Rochdale/ Oldham jct M62.

Designed by Harry Colt, it gets some great reviews here..  

http://www.top100golfcourses.co.uk/htmlsite/productdetails.asp?id=1107


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2013)

bump.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2013)

What's been sorted about the food.... It may just come and eat with the kids.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What's been sorted about the food.... It may just come and eat with the kids.....
		
Click to expand...

Double bury black pudding and ice cream.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 13, 2013)

Scouser said:



			What's been sorted about the food.... It may just come and eat with the kids.....
		
Click to expand...

We'll be eating the Pleasington black pudding. :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 13, 2013)

Missing the food already


----------



## peterlav (Apr 14, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Or didn't want to give me a chance to win my money back......... 

Pete, if you fancy a knock at lee park, give it a few weeks till the greens are tip top, then give me a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't take much for you to win your money back at the moment! Just in from work now, so not only can't I play golf, now I can't even get to watch it!

A knock at Lee Park sounds good, John Mc has asked me for a game as well, I'm off work last week in May


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks again for the game today fellas, Really enjoyed it a usual.
I thought the Carousel format was superb and really worked well for us, making the game nip and tuck right to the end. I hadn't heard of it before today. Modesty prevents me from commenting further 

I think we maybe got lucky with the weather despite that wind being pretty strong at times and I'd say we managed to play some pretty good stuff,also glad we seemed to dodge the forecasted rain. 

Ill definately be having another knock at manchester during the season, maybe a bank holiday Monday. Hopefully we can do it again :thup:  The greens were a bit inconsistent but I reckon they'll come good soon enough, I really enjoy the course though,I think it's a great driving course with some really appetising tee shots.

Nearly forgot.... We must looklike a trustworthy lot with that guy giving us the keys to that putting Lab, I was quite surprised at that 

Scouser, you'd like it there, they do a great Barbecue Chicken Melt :thup:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave I can't believe how well u know me.. I have never had the chicken with you but I would so go for that.... 

What would me desert be? 

What was the putting lab like and where there lots of putters to try... Gutted I couldn't play


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

Scouser said:



			Dave I can't believe how well u know me.. I have never had the chicken with you but I would so go for that.... 

What would me desert be? 

What was the putting lab like and where there lots of putters to try... Gutted I couldn't play
		
Click to expand...

The assistant pro was on his own in the shop when we enquired about the putting lab.  He came across as a really helpful guy.  He just gave us the keys,pointed out where we needed to go a said 'open up, and take a look round, and just lock up when you've finished'.   
 TBH I'm not quite sure what they do in there, despite him explaining it, but there was some serious kit in there including lots of expensive putters.  
Like I said, we must of looked pretty Trustworthy    I wouldn't be just handing the keys out with all that gear in there.

If I'm ever looking for a new putter I'll be heading up there.  I think you'd struggle to find anywhere else with a much selection.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			The assistant pro was on his own in the shop when we enquired about the putting lab.  He came across as a really helpful guy.  He just gave us the keys,pointed out where we needed to go a said 'open up, and take a look round, and just lock up when you've finished'.   
 TBH I'm not quite sure what they do in there, despite him explaining it, but there was some serious kit in there including lots of expensive putters.  
Like I said, we must of looked pretty Trustworthy    I wouldn't be just handing the keys out with all that gear in there.

If I'm ever looking for a new putter I'll be heading up there.  I think you'd struggle to find anywhere else with a much selection.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good Dave. Whats this carousel format then? and come on spill the scores  None of this tip toeing around i want cold hard scores :rofl:


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Sounds good Dave. Whats this carousel format then? and come on spill the scores  None of this tip toeing around i want cold hard scores :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Who where the four if u weren't one... Gary... Pete and steady 

Who else


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2013)

Just a 3 ball today..... LB introduced us to the Carousel and its pretty good, only really works with a 3 ball, I try my best to explain.

6 points up for grabs on each hole.  If you win the hole- 4pts.    2nd -2pts.   3rd-0pts 
                                                    Or, winner- 4pts.   Joint 2nd.- 1point each
                                                     Or joint winners.  -3pts each.   3rd- 0pts
                                                     Or all square.    2-pts each

i think that's it,   It's a really good format as the scores seem to swing dramatically throughout making it interesting.

all I'll say about the result is that it went to the wire. 

Ive just been really distracted whilst writing this post by Thomas Bjorns beard on sky  Have you seen it? It's pretty wild.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 14, 2013)

LBs contrived format in his favour he pushed it close u won by two points... Him and Gary tied


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 14, 2013)

a great day golf in testing wind. as qwerty says its a great course for driving as you are quite often hitting down hill. i think it will be harder in the summer when they let the rough grow although a fine still day would be nice.

fair play to qwerty. he played really well today and pipped pete on the last. sadly my game fell apart at the turn. i didnt make most of my opportunities on the back 9. the course will be fantastic in the summer. count me in for a return! 

the putting lab was cool. i could spend all day in there trying every putter you could think of! 

cheers for the day lads


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep, a cracking course. The greens were very bumpy and still had micro tined holes, but when the greens are good I'll be straight back. Quite hilly,loads of elevation changes, and ideal for a drawer of a ball. No two holes are similar, and I think there is a Sunday open in late May......

Yes, Qwerty explained "Carousel" correctly.

It went down to the final putt on 18 (although he had two from 6 foot to win).

Yes, the putting lab is an Aladdin's cave. We could have spent all day in there - we only got the key, cos the scouser didn't ask!!!!!

They are going to consider a "group" price if anyone else fancies it, details to follow.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2013)

Dave/gary - dont forget to get your challenge down on the HFH handicap challenge thread.


----------

